
Preventing data leaks and injections in your DB - 9gunpi
https://medium.com/@cossacklabs/preventing-data-leaks-and-injections-in-your-database-a640574fd2ef#.eg3jdvprw
======
mary_kom
Wouldn’t it be a rather gruesome performance penalty, sending all traffic
through a proxy like that?

~~~
pavfarb
It would, but the place where these techniques are helpful the most (untyped
languages with problematic input sanitization) are the languages for which
hurting intermediary performance is a minor offense: most of it is already
wasted by language itself.

